# Suggested reading



## Cthulhu (Nov 2, 2001)

Just thought I'd pop this up here for anyone interested in learning more about JKD.

Tao of Jeet Kune Do by Bruce Lee (no-brainer)
Jeet Kune Do: The Art and Philosophy of Bruce Lee by Dan Inosanto
Jeet Kune Do edited by John Little

I'd like to check out the JKD books by Burton Richardson and Paul Vunak.  Has anyone read them?

Cthulhu


----------



## IFAJKD (Nov 6, 2001)

Pauls Are execellent. I haven't read Burtons. I do like how he looks at it in (JKD) general and his style of writing. so can only assume I would like his books


----------



## bscastro (Apr 2, 2002)

I've read Paul Vunak's "Jeet Kune Do: Its Concepts and Philsophies" and I think it is very good. Paul talks very plainly about the nitty gritty of attributes and also gives some nice examples of combinations that might flow from different "structures" such as boxing, wing chun, muay thai, and kali.

Another I would recommend is Kevin Seaman's book "Jun Fan Gung Fu: Seeking the Path of Jeet Kune Do." Mr. Seaman is one of Guro Dan Inosanto's Full instructors based in Cortland, NY. His writing is very clear and he gives drills and descriptions of footwork, hand techniques, foot techniques, trapping, and five ways of attack. It is a good resource for Jun Fan Gung Fu.

Books...gotta love them.

Bryan


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 5, 2002)

Both of Larry Hartsell's books are a must. Entering to Trapping to Grappling and Countering to ETG.

JKD The Textbook and JKD Kickboxing both books are by Chris Kent and Tim Tackett are good. But if I were going to buy a book it would be the Hartsell books.

Bob Thomas


----------



## HarvesterofSorrow (Apr 12, 2002)

thanx for the book listings, iv'e been wanting to get in to JKD.  Do you know of any school in AZ?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2002)

Check www.fighting.net for Paul Vunak's instructors; Dan Inosanto's web page is still uner construction I believe.


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 12, 2002)

BIG Sean Madigan has a couple listed on his website as well: http://www.bigjkd.com/jkdinstructors.htm - That's about the first one I hit with a google search.


----------



## HarvesterofSorrow (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanx.  I'll check dem places out.:asian:


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 17, 2002)

hello,

www.inosanto.com is now online. it has a forum.

FYI/FWIW,  Burton has posted to at least 2 forums in the past that he does not like his book with the exception of the philosophy section and 1 technique.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickgrappler _
> 
> *FYI/FWIW,  Burton has posted to at least 2 forums in the past that he does not like his book with the exception of the philosophy section and 1 technique. *



He doesn't like his _*own*_ book?


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 17, 2002)

yes except as noted

he wrote that years ago and basically publisher was waiting until paper prices were lower before publishing

when the book finally got pub'd, he already 'evolved' to a different state of training. he said the same of his previous vids from Unique. he said they are all fancy techs etc and now his training is akin to SBG

HTH


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 17, 2002)

also, Big Sean's site is now www.combativesolutions.com

for the record, the one tech Burton liked that was pub'd in his book was the hair pull tech

FWIW


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 17, 2002)

Thanks for the correction on Big Sean's web address. For the record I would like to say that Stickgrappler's website is one of my favorites.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 18, 2002)

KumaSan,

thank you!! it's a lot of work and a labor of love. hope it helps you in your MA journey.

good luck in your training!


----------



## YODA (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi all

Another book well worth checking out is Ron Balicki's "Jeet Kune Do: The Principles of a Complete Fighter". Excellent book IMHO. 

YODA
www.jkdc.co.uk


----------



## jmdrake (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickgrappler _
> 
> *yes except as noted
> 
> ...



Hello,

I had heard this before too after I raised my own objections to this book on another forum.  (i.e. why include stuff about Zulu stickfighting when the Zulus only did this for ceremonial purposes and actually fought with a short spear?  And what is a "headstand pose" used for?)  I look forward to seeing what he comes out with after his "evolution".

I agree with Yoda that Ron Baliki's book is pretty good.  While I come from an "OJKD" perspective there is a lot in his book that is applicable to both JKD philosophies.  (i.e. the focus glove training.)  I thought his tech of "spitting" at a knife attacker was unique to say the least.   Kevin Seamen's book is also excellent.

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Bruce Lee's fighting method books?  To me these books are move valuable than the Tao of JKD.  The John Little books are excellent.  (Bruce Lee Jeet Kune Do: Commentaries on the Martial Way.  Bruce Lee Expressing the Human Body.  Ect.)  Scientific Streetfighting by Lamar Davis is also good.  And all the books by Chris Kent are excellent.

Regards,

John M. Drake


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions Mr. Drake!


----------



## bscastro (Apr 26, 2002)

Yes, I have heard of Burton's "evolution." My instructor knows him and likes what he's doing. I guess it's a lot more simple and direct.

As for Ron Balicki's book, I liked it also. I think it would have been cool if he would have shown some Heavy Bag and other equipment training, because he mentions it in one of his chapters. Also, I think the spitting technique was stupid (but I think it perhaps shows a way to use a _natural weapon)._  However, I enjoyed the book overall.

Bryan


----------



## bscastro (Apr 26, 2002)

I saw this book on the bookstand*!*  I can't speak for the bulk of the book because I only glanced through it*!*  However, his forward or dedicaton (forgot which) uses far too many exclamation points*!*  I guess he was really excited about his book*!* 

Cheers,
Bryan  
p.s. No disrespect intended towards Mr. Davis.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2002)

The current Martial Arts Presents magazine, on stands now, is about JKD. (The link I have provided shows the Ninjutsu issue.) It didn't look terribly informative to me, however, though I only skimmed it briefly.


----------

